# Réjouissons-nous, désolons-nous, la partie est finie !



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

Vous vous souvenez du jeu du coup de boule ? Ben faut verser une larme maintenant, parce que ça m'a tout l'air d'être fini. 

   Alors un peu d'histoire, parce qu'il y a tellement de nioubies, ces derniers temps, qu'on en perd la mémoire collective ! 
Tout a commencé par une soirée arrosée entre admins decouvrant quelques fonctionnalités accessoires du nouveau logiciel de gestion des forums, vBulletin.
          Au début, on s'est un peu interrogés. Un peu engueulé, même... 

          Certains étaient circonspects, d'autres enjoués, beaucoup, intrigués.
 Mais voilà. L'introduction de la boule à facette disco ne correspondait pas seulement à l'ouverture de la grande saison du clubbing chère à notre Disco Beach Admin chéri.  :love: C'était aussi l'époque de la remontée des gamerz dans les hauts du forums, temps ô combien ½cuménique où nous fîmes front, ensemble et gaiement, contre de mauvais coucheurs. 

          Bref. Profitant d'une première salve lancée, évidemment, par l'éminent GlobalCut, maître du flood, les gamerz, premiers à comprendre la subtilité des règles du jeu, s'emparaient du fil, et le transformaient en un champ de bataille où se déciderait l'identité du premier forumeur à grimper l'ultime marche.

 Après 3000 posts tout aussi inutiles les uns que les autres, la messe était dite, le gagnant connu. Mais sur la lancée du flood, il fallait sévir, et couper les rejetons... 
          Car le jeu était fini, mais encore fallait-il proclamer le résultat !
 On comptait sur les gamerz pour assurer le service après-vente, mais que dalle. Ils sont déja tournés vers la prochaine sortie en France de Wow, et n'ont plus rien à faire des vieilles parties jouées avec nous.... 

          Alors, voilà, c'est l'heure de proclamer les résultats.

*  Premier* au classement, avec 2971 points à cette minute même, et ce gràce à une solidarité sans faille de ses camarades de cave, et une habileté certaine à nous faire rire de sa propre sentimentalité, 

*Bassman "The World is Yours" !

*​ 

 Et oui, faut s'en réjouir ou s'en désoler, mais le premier à grimper toutes les marches de notre olympe est un poilu à casquette ! :love:



*  Deuxième*, et de pas de beaucoup, avec 2956 points, un autre de nos éléments fournis en pilosité, j'ai nommé le grand 
*
* *SuperMoquette, "the world is yours also!"

*​ 
          (mais n'en profites pas pour tout prendre, tu m'en laisses un peu, surtout si c'est de la végétale). :rateau: 



*  Troisième*, à tout seigneur tout honneur, 

*GlobalCut le grand

*​          Lui, il ne jouait pas, il floodait juste. Mais 2488 points quand même. 



*Encore bravo à eux trois !!!

* :love: :love:  :love: :love:​ 
_Boulez-les si vous en avez encore l'envie, après-tout, ils le méritent_.  ​ 






_Voilà. Maintenant, vous pouvez reprendre une façon de poster normale._


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *  Troisième*, à tout seigneur tout honneur,
> 
> *GlobalCut le grand
> 
> *​    Lui, il ne jouait pas, il floodait juste.




Etait-ce seulement voulu ? ou bien simplement la force de l'habitude ?   
Qui fait l'interviouve pour savoir, ça pourrait faire une émission sur M6, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba version Zéro a dit:
			
		

> _Voilà. Maintenant, vous pouvez reprendre une façon de poster normale._



Brillant résumé des événements ! On reconnaît bien là l'observateur averti et impartial que vous êtes, Votre Magnificence Ultra-violette à feuilles septuple


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Voilà. Maintenant, vous pouvez reprendre une façon de poster normale._





 Il va falloir trouver une nouvelle fonction de vbull pour s'amuser  :hein:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir trouver une nouvelle fonction de vbull pour s'amuser  :hein:


  On verra après ! 

  Pour le moment, Let's celebrate !

 [Mode Nelson Monfort On] Ah, on me sussurre dans l'oreillette que le vainqueur va venir donner sa version de la course, on l'attend avec impatience:

  - Bassman, how was this fantastic race ? [mode Nelson Monfort Off]


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - Bassman, how was this fantastic race ?


Le connaissant, il va répondre "yes".


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Voilà. Maintenant, vous pouvez reprendre une façon de poster normale._


ah, hum, huh, kof kof, tu m'expliques cmment on fait ?  




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Nelson Monfort On] Ah, on me sussurre dans l'oreillette que le vainqueur va venir donner sa version de la course, on l'attends avec impatience:
> 
> - Bassman, how was this fantastic race ? [mode Nelson Monfort Off]


phew, le bol d'être arrivé 2ème


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir trouver une nouvelle fonction de vbull pour s'amuser  :hein:


ben le ban, comme avant quoi  je m'y suis un peu entrainé c'est top  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah, hum, huh, kof kof, tu m'expliques cmment on fait ?
> 
> 
> phew, le bol d'être arrivé 2ème


 Ta minute warholienne va venir, ne t'inquiètes pas


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben le ban, comme avant quoi  je m'y suis un peu entrainé c'est top  :love:



et on fait un record du temps de banissement?


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et on fait un record du temps de banissement?


 Impossible. Certains ont déja l'éternité devant eux !


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

Permettez moi de rétablir un semblant de vérité.
Mais tout d'abord je remercie l'aimable et estimable Rezba pour ce tradada fort agreable.

L'histoire débute un matin ou 2 gamerz anonymes ou presque avaient soif de nouveauté. Au même moment des admins bien inspirés lancaient une nouvelle fonction très vite dominée par l'inévitable Monsieur des forums : ZebigLebowsky marqué a la culotte par le bel Alem, le redoutable Mackie ainsi que l'omniprésent Globalcut.

Après une courte période de doute et d'interrogation quant au principe de fonctionnement du coup boule, nos 2 gamerz partirent en croisade : "Les Gamerz peuvent être connu et apprécié des autres"

Backcat sera le premier de ces 2 a intégrer le top 5 assez rapidement. il est fort, un style affirmé, à la fois déconneur et sur de lui. Le petit Bassman, vrai inconnu au bar soutiendra son chef de file et néanmoins ami grâce aà une solidarité coup de bouleuse intra gameuze.

A eux deux ils inviteront les puissants du coup de boules a les faire grimper vers l'olympe et la célébrité, la  beauté étant une vertu innée chez ces 2 là.

Puis un soir de drame, BackCat trouve un emploi, l'obligeant a réduire sa présence sur le forum. Très rapidement le petit Bassman se fait un nom, le rattrape, le double, en profite pour "écarter" le brave Alem ainsi que le sournois Mackie.

Voici 1mois que le jeu est lancé, Zebig carracole en tête avec une avance confortable. Des petits nouveau font leur apparition. Le plus remarqué sera celui qui osera utiliser ce pack magique qu'est le "Superstar's Pack" : Grug1 et Grug2.

Les alliances se forment, le jeu prend de la vitesse, le coup de boule de grug etant LA chose a obtenir tant ses coups vous propulse dans les etoiles.

Zebig s'accroche mais fatigue, Supermoquette, le plus sournois des macgéens grimpent tranquillement, comme la vipère prete a frapper.

Les responsables de l'événement choisiront ce moment précis pour retoucher légèrement les règles d'un jeu que nos sportifs de haut niveau gravissent trop vite.

Et oui apres 1 mois et demi nous sommes deja a presque 2,000 points disco.
C'est a ce moment que le classement se bouleverse completement. Mackie est O combien content d'être propulsé 1er. Zebig recule malgré son charisme, Supermoquette est 2ème. Or pendant ce court laps de temps Bassman a disparu du classement - erreur due a un bug de vBulletin (chronometreur officiel). 
Mieux se faire oublier pour tous les doubler, voici quelle sera la leçon a retenir de ce bug.

Mackie et Supermoquette tomberont de haut en découvrant un beau matin Bassman surgissant tel un bolide a la première place. Ils s'interrogent, se demandent avec stupéfaction combien a t'il de point ???

Cruel moment pour eux, il a deja plus de 100pts d'avance. C'est a ce moment la, 2 mois apres le lancement du jeu que le classement final s'ébauche fortement, le vainqueur est deja connu.

Dans le top 10 en revanche les mouvements de positions n'arreteront pas, Amok revient fort, Macelene s'essoufle devant l'impetueuse Morden__Thing, Webo gaze dur, Tibomong4 marque le pas, BackCat n'a plus le temps de passer, Global recule serieusement... Les places sont cheres...

La campagne video Doco-Bassmanienne bat son plein, ce dernier engrange un max de points (jusqu'a 250 dans une meme journée si ma memoire est bonne), il franchi tous les cols en tête avec jusqu'a 400 pts d'avance.

Supermoquette passe le grand braquet et remonte aussi fort. Mackie souffre, Webo creve dans l'ascension du col des schlapettes. Grug racole sans tellement de succès.

Poildep, petit nouveau, marche fort, fonctionnant en quasi tandem avec Tibomong4 sur les smileys du bar.

Voici le dernier col, Bassman souffre d'une légère fringale sur les derniers kilomètres. Il devra s'absenter 2 semaines pour raisons medicaux-acces-au-neti-ens. Supermoquette en profitera dans un dernier effort pour passer la roue devant que Bassman grace a son courage et son talent comblera sans difficultés pour franchir la ligne d'arrivée en grand vainqueur.

Bravo a tout le monde.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Impossible. Certains ont déja l'éternité devant eux !



Bon alors faut trouver un autre truc


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

Rien à ajouter Bassman...  Tout est dit... Sauf que je me souviens avoir eu la première place... oh pas longtemps, un ou deux jours...  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bravo a tout le monde.



Merci je suis 27eme  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Permettez moi de rétablir un semblant de vérité.
> Mais tout d'abord je remercie l'aimable et estimable Rezba pour ce tradada fort agreable.
> 
> L'histoire débute un matin ou 2 gamerz anonymes ou presque avaient soif de nouveauté. Au même moment des admins bien inspirés lancaient une nouvelle fonction très vite dominée par l'inévitable Monsieur des forums : ZebigLebowsky marqué a la culotte par le bel Alem, le redoutable Mackie ainsi que l'omniprésent Globalcut.
> ...



Voilà qui justifie *amplement* tous tes petits points verts... 
Reçois mes sincères félicitations Bassou ! 

La bise au vainqueur ? Non ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

ben moi suis pas contente     

j'avais un espace gratuit  (enfin pas tout a fait , 4 euros par mois quand meme)  
pour me faire de la pub et en prime je pouvais, mine de rien, poster mes questions tecnique sans me faire lyncher !!!  :rose:  :rose: 


maintenant me voilà desargenté et en plus totalment perdue 
pour faire marcher mon tournesol !!   


tu l'aura voulu resba, maintenant je vais t'envoyer des mp
pour mes question TEChNIQUEs .....et j'en ai pleines !!!!


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui justifie *amplement* tous tes petits points verts...
> Reçois mes sincères félicitations Bassou !
> 
> La bise au vainqueur ? Non ? :love:


 Oui mais sur la fesse uniquement  

Je ferais une seance dédicasse demain soir de 19 a 20h sur le toubavert


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais sur la fesse uniquement



Tourne-toi un peu pour voir...   :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

euh............


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: Dites les gars vous voulez pas plutôt attendre d'être en tête à (oserais-je  allez zou ...) d'être en tête à q .... NAaaan j'peux pas ! :rose: 

Bon attendez d'être seuls, vous pourriez heurter les âmes sensibles ! 


Sinon BRAVO à Rezba et Bassman pour ces deux brillants résumés !!


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais sur la fesse uniquement
> 
> Je ferais une seance dédicasse demain soir de 19 a 20h sur le toubavert




Bravo BAss...  :love: Bon je viendrais, mais ne me tend pas ta fesse :rose:


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous souvenez du jeu du coup de boule ? Ben faut verser une larme maintenant, parce que ça m'a tout l'air d'être fini.
> _Voilà. Maintenant, vous pouvez reprendre une façon de poster normale._




On doit applaudir aussi Le Monsieur Violet...  alors clapclap...:rose: Monsieur Rezba fait de très beaux discours. frappés au coin du bon sens :style:

Et qui commence à poster  normalement ?    
 Faut peut être nous ouvrir a new thread ?


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

par exemple le thread « Distribution de méthadone pour ex-addicts du coupdboul game ?


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et qui commence à poster  normalement ?
> Faut peut être nous ouvrir a new thread ?


Le thread des posts normaux ? 

Mais où va-t-on ? Où va-t-on ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le thread des posts normaux ?
> 
> Mais où va-t-on ? Où va-t-on ?


 on a jamais dit que c'etait facile poildec'


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le thread des posts normaux ?
> 
> Mais où va-t-on ? Où va-t-on ?




droit dans le mur  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le thread des posts normaux ?
> 
> Mais où va-t-on en trouver




Dis moi Poildep tu veux  venir  avec moi fouiller dans les archives ?   
Toute seule, j'ai un peu peur de rencontrer l'Archiviste :affraid:


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Poildep tu veux  venir  avec moi fouiller dans les archives ?
> Toute seule, j'ai un peu peur de rencontrer l'Archiviste :affraid:


 Je déteste qu'on transforme mes paroles en me citant. Démerde-toi toute seule avec l'archiviste.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

cela dit on peut peut-être continuer de se bouler là, en tout bien tout honneur bien sûr...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> cela dit on peut peut-être continuer de se bouler là, en tout bien tout honneur bien sûr...


et si tu tamisais un peu la lumière ?


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si tu tamisais un peu la lumière ?


 éteignez carrément. Je veux pas voir ça.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Rezba fait de très beaux discours. frappés au coin du bon sens :style:


Oui, mais alors vraiment juste dans le coin.   



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et qui commence à poster  normalement ?


je voudrais bien mais je ne suis pas sûr de savoir.


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2004)

Félicitations aux vainqueurs (oui oui avec un "s"). Belle performance, et l'haleine fut longue...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si tu tamisais un peu la lumière ?



Ok, mais je te préviens, il y a des trucs que je ne fais pas


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ... et l'haleine fut longue...


et manquait un peu de fraîcheur, sur la fin. :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et manquait un peu de fraîcheur, sur la fin. :sick:



c'est l'alcool, ça


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> macelene a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais si, tu peux le faire.  Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire ici, normalement ne signifie pas bêtement.


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'aime pas les gagnants.


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste qu'on transforme mes paroles en me citant. Démerde-toi toute seule avec l'archiviste.



Gloup's   

Bon ben j'y vais toute seule


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

merci, heureux que ce soit fini :hosto:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## molgow (15 Novembre 2004)

And the winner is...


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

Pour le winner, je sais pas (qu'est-ce qu'elle est longue à charger, celle-là :hein: ), en tout cas, côté "désintoxication coupdboulienne", y'a du boulot chez les jeunes. Heureusement que Zebig vient de faire deux trois posts normaux comme on les aime !.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> côté "désintoxication coupdboulienne"



Deux Prozac, trois Trangsène et au lit


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, belle balade écossaise ce matin grâce à Zebig..
:love:


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Deux Prozac, trois Trangsènes et au lit


 Pour certains, je pencherais plutôt pour un truc qui coûterait moins cher à la sécu, genre la fessée, tu vois ? Je vais demander à Lorna ce qu'elle en pense


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour certains, je pencherais plutôt pour un truc qui coûterait moins cher à la sécu, genre la fessée, tu vois ? Je vais demander à Lorna ce qu'elle en pense




non pas lorna !!!!    


et puis je ne suis pas sure que ses coup de trident ne coutent
pas moins cher a la secu    

sa coute combient un point de suture?


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

J'peux en mettre aussi des fessées si il faut


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour certains, je pencherais plutôt pour un truc qui coûterait moins cher à la sécu, genre la fessée, tu vois ? Je vais demander à Lorna ce qu'elle en pense



Bonne idée  Au fait, tu as fini mon MP pour que je puisse entamer les négociations. Les fêtes approchent, tu comprends ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'peux en mettre aussi des fessées si il faut




avec ou sans points de suture ?  

tu as bien entendu rezba, pas trop de degats, la secu coute chere !!!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas les gagnants.


Tu dis çà paske tu es un perdant ?  

Bon, bravo à Bassou , SM et Global : en voilà un beau podium 

Et remarquez la forte représentation de m4k sur la première page :

1° Bassman
7° Guytantakul
9° Backcat
16° euh, oh ben c'est moi 
20° Hurrican


Allez, et merci à tous les coud'bouleurs


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Pas spécialement et puis je m'en fous, mais souvent les gagnants sont arrogants


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2004)

Rhôô, il n'est pas arrogant le Dieu troll avec son bonnet rouge


----------



## monoeil (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon, alors je te crois.


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

.....au fait , ils gagnent quoi les gagnants qui ont gagné la gagne ?????


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Deux Prozac, trois Trangsène et au lit


et en plus j'imagine qu'il me faut jeter mon fichier xl aux orties, ça va être difficile 


je crois que je vais la garder en souvenir... et puis j'en ai encore à rendre...


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis çà paske tu es un perdant ?
> 
> Bon, bravo à Bassou , SM et Global : en voilà un beau podium
> 
> ...


Tu as oublié Mackie qui est m4k (nefin on le voit jamais mais bon, il est inscrit quand meme)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....au fait , ils gagnent quoi les gagnants qui ont gagné la gagne ?????


un bon d'achat pour 3 auto-ban


----------



## Lila (16 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un bon d'achat pour 3 auto-ban


 ...ahhhhh ! et c quand la cérémonie de remise des bons à ban? faut que je book.


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un bon d'achat pour 3 auto-ban


 [mode Thierry Ardisson On]
 Attention, je vous demande d'accueillir comme il se doit le presque gagnant, l'homme qui se cache derrière des moustaches et des lunettes ! Baffie dit qu'il est super, c'est pour vous dire. Applaudissez-le bien fort, Mesdames et Messieurs, voici Moquette !!

_(délire dans la salle, les filles enlèvent leur t-shirt, les pailles volent dans tous les sens)_

 Alors Moquette, on s'est bien amusé, quand même hein! Y'avait des filles à l'arrivée, sur le podium ? La chnouffe, elle était bonne ? Non, sans rire, on se dope, dans ce genre d'épreuve ? Allez, Moquette, balancez, un peu !
 [mode Thierry Ardisson Off]


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

Tu le fais super bien Rezb'


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour certains, je pencherais plutôt pour un truc qui coûterait moins cher à la sécu, genre la fessée, tu vois ? Je vais demander à Lorna ce qu'elle en pense



oui ..., on m'appelle ? :love:

La fessée vous la voulez comment ?   avec ou sans ustensiles ?   

PS : Salopiaud© !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui ..., on m'appelle ? :love:
> 
> La fessée vous la voulez comment ?   avec ou sans ustensiles ?
> 
> PS : Salopiaud© !





avec des gants et sans trident  c'est possible?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> [mode Thierry Ardisson On]
> Attention, je vous demande d'accueillir comme il se doit le presque gagnant, l'homme qui se cache derrière des moustaches et des lunettes ! Baffie dit qu'il est super, c'est pour vous dire. Applaudissez-le bien fort, Mesdames et Messieurs, voici Moquette !!
> 
> _(délire dans la salle, les filles enlèvent leur t-shirt, les pailles volent dans tous les sens)_
> ...



Chez Phonak c'est des mickeys.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié Mackie qui est m4k (nefin on le voit jamais mais bon, il est inscrit quand meme)


 toutes mes excuses Mackie, je répare de suite :

1° Bassman
5° Macinside
7° Guytantakul
9° Backcat
16° euh, oh ben c'est moi 
20° Hurrican

6 m4k dans le 20 premiers, belle performance :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié Mackie qui est m4k (nefin on le voit jamais mais bon, il est inscrit quand meme)




mais je paie


----------



## gKatarn (16 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, un coud'boule vient de passer


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je paie


Voui tu paies pas de mine


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

je me dis que j'ai bien fait de pas la jeter avec le prozac ma liste... je sais pas si ça va rester longtemps ouvert mais en tout cas, ça grossit à vue d'½il


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si ça va rester longtemps ouvert mais en tout cas, ça grossit à vue d'½il



Vantard   :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Vantard   :mouais:  :modo:



pourquoi y'en a qui interprête toujours à leur idée ?   Je parle juste du post...


sans aucune arrière-pensée.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Novembre 2004)

Mince, ils m'ont coupé les ailes ! 
Fauché en pleine ascencion ! Alors que j'allais m'asseoir sur la casquette de Grug... y'a pas d'justice !
Tiens, 40 mg de métha pour la peine - gloups !


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

on va pas en faire une si grosse affaire quand même (même si  ; pour info dès que je peux demain, paf... vu que tu postes intéressant dans certains forums techniques...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi y'en a qui interprête toujours à leur idée ?   Je parle juste du post...
> 
> 
> sans aucune arrière-pensée.



Moi non plus


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus



Faudrait faire une thèse sur le pouvoir des émoticons dans quelques mots échangés 




[Edit: et merci pour le... tu t'en mordras les doigts demain !]


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait faire une thèse sur le pouvoir des émoticons dans quelques mots échangés


 Y'a déja un peu de matériau là....


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2004)

je vais y jeter un ½il de suite... merci ... ça c'est aussi une remarque gratifiante...


----------



## rezba (16 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chez Phonak c'est des mickeys.


   [mode Thierry Roland On] 
  Ah, c'est sûr que quand on se lance dans un défi sportif de cette taille, il vaut mieux pas se tromper de sponsor, hein, mon petit Jean-Mimi...! 
   [mode Thierry Roland Off]


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

Dites, j'voudrais pas remettre ca, mais je viens de passer (a mon insu) les 3,000 pts disco (ca fait peur hein ??  ) et j'ai encore changé de status


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'voudrais pas remettre ca, mais je viens de passer (a mon insu) les 3,000 pts disco (ca fait peur hein ??  ) et j'ai encore changé de status


     ben merde alors !    

_félicitations, ceci dit_


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

J'vous jure m'sieur l'agent j'ai pas fait expres si tous les gens m'aiment


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'voudrais pas remettre ca, mais je viens de passer (a mon insu) les 3,000 pts disco (ca fait peur hein ??  ) et j'ai encore changé de status



Bravo


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites, j'voudrais pas remettre ca, mais je viens de passer (a mon insu) les 3,000 pts disco (ca fait peur hein ??  ) et j'ai encore changé de status


Ben, çà y est maintenant  :love:
Et l'éternel 2° SM-Poulidor, il en dit quoi


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, çà y est maintenant  :love:
> Et l'éternel 2° SM-Poulidor, il en dit quoi



a mon avis, un truc super fort du genre "prout" ou "Il peut se les carrer dans l'oignon ses 3000 points"


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

ou encore "j'peux avoir une autre biere" ou bien "touche ton cul, sent ton doigt"


----------



## rezba (18 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui est vraiment ingrat, dans le sport, c'est qu'on ne parle toujours que des trois premiers, ceux qui montent sur le podium. Et que la plus mauvaise place, c'est celle qui fait rester juste en dessous. La quatrième place, quoi.

 Nous, il faut absolument qu'on en dise un mot, deux mêmes, voire plein. Parce que la quatrième place revient à une fille. Et des filles, y'en a de plus en plus, par chez nous. Ce qui tendrait à nous faire croire, à nous les zommes, qu'on a su faire des efforts pour parler moins de bi... et de prout (quoique, si je me réfère à ce qui est juste au dessus...  ).

 Bref, la quatrième place revient à une femme, belge de surcroit, ce qui ne gâte rien. Tout le monde la connait, et même la reconnait, c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on mesure au premier abord une réputation. Quelle réputation a-t-elle vraiment, c'est une autre question, hein !  :rateau: En tout cas, depuis quelques temps, elle dispose d'un avatar absolument torride, figurant un être de genre féminin à forte personnalité allongée sur la moquette (??  ??) en sirotant un verre de soda.

 Mesdames et Messieurs, je vous demande de faire la claque pour :


*Modern__Thing*​ 
   :love: :love: :love:  :love: :love: :love:


_Ça va, je l'ai fait correctement ?_  ​


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est vraiment ingrat, dans le sport, c'est qu'on ne parle toujours que des trois premiers, ceux qui montent sur le podium. Et que la plus mauvaise place, c'est celle qui fait rester juste en dessous. La quatrième place, quoi.
> 
> Nous, il faut absolument qu'on en dise un mot, deux mêmes, voire plein. Parce que la quatrième place revient à une fille. Et des filles, y'en a de plus en plus, par chez nous. Ce qui tendrait à nous faire croire, à nous les zommes, qu'on a su faire des efforts pour parler moins de bi... et de prout (quoique, si je me réfère à ce qui est juste au dessus...  ).
> 
> ...


 Merci, merci :love: :love: :love: (t'as meme repris mon smiley prefere  :rateau: )

Euh, quand a l'avatar, il represente l'excellentissime DJette francaise Miss Kittin :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bref, la quatrième place revient à une femme, belge de surcroit, ce qui ne gâte rien


Et ouais, c'est "notre" Angie à nous, les belges... notre arme secrète, notre botte de Nevers !!! Et encore, elle a dosé ses efforts !!!!! :rateau: 
Angie .... respect !!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et ouais, c'est "notre" Angie à nous, les belges... notre arme secrète, notre botte de Nevers !!! Et encore, elle a dosé ses efforts !!!!! :rateau:
> Angie .... respect !!!!!


 Merci TheBig  :love: 

Cela dit, respects a toi aussi pour l'icone que tu representes sur ce forum: bonne humeur, humour, sagesse (  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est vraiment ingrat, dans le sport, c'est qu'on ne parle toujours que des trois premiers, ceux qui montent sur le podium. Et que la plus mauvaise place, c'est celle qui fait rester juste en dessous. La quatrième place, quoi.+blabla




Je trouve que vous l'avez très bien descendue cette marche qui mène vers le peuple d'en-bas, celui des pauvres erres ni verts, ni violets :casse: 
Donc je dirais en substance aux autres gueux qui peuplent ces lieux, de faire remonter votre UVitude sur sa chaise au plus vite, afin que vous puissassiez nous toiser et que vous nous donnassiez votre bénédiction sacerdotale de la place qui vous est dûe


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, depuis quelques temps, elle dispose d'un avatar absolument torride, figurant un être de genre féminin à forte personnalité allongée sur la moquette (??  ??) en sirotant un verre de soda.


Miss Piggy était plus sexy, selon moi.   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Miss Piggy était plus sexy, selon moi.   :love:


 ah wi tu trouves?   :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh, quand a l'avatar, il represente l'excellentissime DJette francaise Miss Kittin :love:



Euh, sorry, je voudrais pas casser un mythe, :rose: mais à ma connaissance la 'vraie' Miss est beaucoup plus brune, plus tatouée, et a les cheveux plus courts... enfin moi j'dis ça... 
:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Ben elle doit souvent changer de look alors 

Regarde cette photo officielle  :


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames et Messieurs, je vous demande de faire la claque pour :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aié, *Modern__Thing *vient de se faire claquer :casse: :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Aié, *Modern__Thing *vient de se faire claquer :casse: :casse:


 Mici :love: maintenant the world is mine :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mici :love: maintenant the world is mine :love:


Mais de rien


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mici :love: maintenant the world is mine :love:




je veux bien claqué moi aussi, mais la machine veux pas    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ah wi tu trouves?   :mouais:



et si tu te mettais toi en photo dans la même situation?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et si tu te mettais toi en photo dans la même situation?


 Euh...    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh...    :rateau:



Ben quoi?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idee, je suis pas photogenique...  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idee, je suis pas photogenique...  :rateau:



J'ai des souvenirs... vidéogéniques par contre...   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

sinon y a une photo dans mon profil, bande de pervers :modo: :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> bande de pervers :modo: :rateau:    :love:[/color]



Mince, elle a découvert ma vraie nature...    :hosto:


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> sinon y a une photo dans mon profil, bande de pervers :modo: :rateau:    :love:




l'ancienne était mieux  :rateau:  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mince, elle a découvert ma vraie nature...    :hosto:


 J'ai pas dit que c'etait toi :love:

c'est un qualificatif de groupe :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'ancienne était mieux  :rateau:  :rose:  :rateau:


 Ben moi elle me plait bien :love: et c'est tout ce qui m'importe :rateau: :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit que c'etait toi :love:
> 
> c'est un qualificatif de groupe :love:



Et pourtant...


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi elle me plait bien :love: et c'est tout ce qui m'importe :rateau: :modo:




j'ai rien dit moi  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant...


 Comme sur le toubar :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme sur le toubar :love: :love: :love:



Mince, aurais-je un trou de mémoire? :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Narf! :love: tu oublies vite dis-moah


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love: tu oublies vite dis-moah



ben... désolé... :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
Tu m'en veux :rose:

ou alors j'aime bien qu'on me rafraichisse la mémoire (hinf! hinf! hinf!)


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

Maaaaaaaaais non :love: suis pas comme ca moah :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaaaaaais non :love: suis pas comme ca moah :love:



On m'aurait menti?


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle doit souvent changer de look alors
> 
> Regarde cette photo officielle  :



Arf © moi je m'étais arrêté à la version là :





_ I beat that b***** with a hit..._:love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Arf © moi je m'étais arrêté à la version là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, find me at the kiss factory :love:


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

Et si tu regardes bien la photo de ton avatar, tu verras qu'il y a des perles dans les 45 tours à côté du phono : Madonna version grand siècle :affraid: et Mike Brant, je crois


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Yeah, find me at the kiss factory :love:




on peu avoir l'adresse ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir l'adresse ?


 

Hands off ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

je suis gentil moi  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis gentil moi  :hein:



Moi, je suis méchant, pervers salaud et égoïste. C'est comme ça que ça marche avec les femmes, Mackie


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis méchant, pervers salaud et égoïste. C'est comme ça que ça marche avec les femmes, Mackie



Non, mais... il a déjà essayé je crois... :casse: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis méchant, pervers salaud et égoïste. C'est comme ça que ça marche avec les femmes, Mackie


 :modo: pas particulierement mais avoir du caractere et de la maturite est un plus :rateau:    (pas que j'aime pas les "gentils", mais c'est encore un truc trop complique a expliquer  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais... il a déjà essayé je crois... :casse: :love:



oui, mais moi je le fais avec le sourire et sans agression... c'est le secret


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :modo: pas particulierement mais avoir du caractere et de la maturite est un plus :rateau:    (pas que j'aime pas les "gentils", mais c'est encore un truc trop complique a expliquer  )



c'est ce que je disais...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Novembre 2004)

WebO a dit:
			
		

> Motif: Je veux nager dans la Meuse


Je t'y pousserai si tu veux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je t'y pousserai si tu veux :love:



Ça me va...  J'ai bien tout appris...


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je t'y pousserai si tu veux :love:




je t'y aiderai avec plaiser   enfin sauf si il a mis du gel, on va pas tuer les derniers poissons  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis méchant, pervers salaud et égoïste. C'est comme ça que ça marche avec les femmes, Mackie




toi tu est déjà papa, donc laisse la chance aux autres  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi tu est déjà papa, donc laisse la chance aux autres  :rateau:



Papa, mais séparé et donc célibataire... :zen


----------



## rezba (18 Novembre 2004)

Vous vous chicayez pour avoir les faveurs de Modern ??   
Une drole d'idée, quand même ! :rateau:  : :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous chicayez pour avoir les faveurs de Modern ??
> Une drole d'idée, quand même ! :rateau:  : :love:




te toute façon toi tu est trop vieux  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous chicayez pour avoir les faveurs de Modern ??
> Une drole d'idée, quand même ! :rateau:  : :love:



Son c½ur est tout à toi ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> te toute façon toi tu est trop vieux  :rateau:



Tu te souviens déjà plus des conseils de ton père?...


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu te souviens déjà plus des conseils de ton père?...




de toute façon, rezba est pas dans la famille


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon, rezba est pas dans la famille



Et alors, ça n'est pas une raison pour ne pas suivre les conseils de ton père... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2004)

Quel père ? tel fils


----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

il est temps que j'arrive remttre un peu d'ordre et de sagesse ici :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2004)




----------



## semac (18 Novembre 2004)

cooool j'ai pu en bouler plein ici   

Sauf toi mon pauvre Global, la machine veut pas


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

[mode Air de déjà vu ON]
  
[mode Air de déjà vu OFF]


----------



## MrStone (18 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'y aiderai avec plaiser   enfin sauf si il a mis du gel, on va pas tuer les derniers poissons  :rateau:



Rappelle-toi des conseils de Ben pour préparer un bon Petit Grégory : il faut lester avec une fois et demi le poids du corps ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2004)




----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

bien le bonjour à toutes et tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rappelle-toi des conseils de Ben pour préparer un bon Petit Grégory : il faut lester avec une fois et demi le poids du corps ! :rateau:


 Sans oublier d'en rajouter un peu pour les vieux  (ils ont les os poreux :rateau: )


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

et un peu moins pour les nains, ils ont les os lourd


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier d'en rajouter un peu pour les vieux  (ils ont les os poreux :rateau: )


J'ai pas les os poreux  : rappelle-moi de te bouler rouge la prochaine fois


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les os poreux  : rappelle-moi de te bouler rouge la prochaine fois


 je ne me serais pas permise de dire ca en parlant de toi   

tu es de loin le plus jeune de nous tous :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je ne me serais pas permise de dire ca en parlant de toi




Ben voyons   



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu es de loin le plus jeune de nous tous :love:


Euh, çà frise le foutage de gueule çà


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Roh comment elle se moque de toi mon gkat, je vais de ce pas la bouler rouge


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh comment elle se moque de toi mon gkat, je vais de ce pas la bouler rouge



tu en est même pas capable


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh comment elle se moque de toi mon gkat, je vais de ce pas la bouler rouge


 Rooooh, comme tu fais de la leche...  :rateau:     *joke*


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh, comme tu fais de la leche...  :rateau:     *joke*



il aime pas qu'on ce moque de son copain  c'est spécial au troll gamerz


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh, comme tu fais de la leche...  :rateau:     *joke*




Dès le matin ?    Comme ça là ?   

A jeûn ?!


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh, comme tu fais de la leche...  :rateau:     *joke*


C'est ma specialité modern, tu devrais le savoir


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma specialité modern, tu devrais le savoir


 Narf :rateau: 



    :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma specialité modern, tu devrais le savoir



et tu a pas du boulot la ?


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



et moi j'ai "d'autres" spécialitées    :rose:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

ce thread commence a partir en c...   

hum...    :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ce thread commence a partir en c...
> 
> hum...    :rateau:


 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ce thread commence a partir en c...
> 
> hum...    :rateau:



les modérateurs sont pas encore passer


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



ça te choc ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les modérateurs sont pas encore passer


 c'est pas ca mais ca devient un peu ambiance "toubar" par ici  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

meuh nan c'est pas toubar ici


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ca mais ca devient un peu ambiance "toubar" par ici  :rateau:



attention chag va inviter SMG


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai "d'autres" spécialitées  :rose: :love:


  
Arrete mackie, j'ai mal aux abdos


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Arrete mackie, j'ai mal aux abdos



je suis aussi chasseur de troll   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est oui?  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est oui?  :mouais: :rateau:



mais euh ! j'ai rien fait moi !  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça te choc ?



Oulah, non!


----------



## monoeil (19 Novembre 2004)

tous !
Quand je regarde le premier post de ce fil, comparé aux derniers, j'ai du mal à réprimer un sourire. Ou bien je perds la boule


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oulah, non!



il t'en faut plus ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> Quand je regarde le premier post de ce fil, comparé aux derniers, j'ai du mal à réprimer un sourire. Ou bien je perds la boule


 Ca s'passe comme ca sur MacGe tres cher  je me suis aussi plusieurs fois deja faite la remarque


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'passe comme ca sur MacGe tres cher  je me suis aussi plusieurs fois deja faite la remarque



et encore, il (ou elle) n'a pas connu des sujets comme l'utraflood


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il t'en faut plus ?



Oulah, oui!


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oulah, oui!



bouge pas j'ai ce qu'il faut : l'intégrale de "Hélène et les garçons" doublé en moldave  ah ? ok je sors  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et encore, il (ou elle) n'a pas connu des sujets comme l'utraflood


 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bouge pas j'ai ce qu'il faut : l'intégrale de "Hélène et les garçons" doublé en moldave  ah ? ok je sors  :rateau:


 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love:



non, faut pas rester la   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tous !
> Quand je regarde le premier post de ce fil, comparé aux derniers, j'ai du mal à réprimer un sourire. Ou bien je perds la boule





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ce thread commence a partir en c...
> 
> hum...    :rateau:


 

 Certes. L'établissement ne devrait pas tarder à fermer. Cependant, on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que nous ne pouvons en rester là, et qu'il nous faut, avant que de nous quitter, aborder notre dernier podium. Oui, dernier. Car nous n'aurons ni podium féminin, ni podium de "meilleurs jeunes".

 Mais il est un dernier podium qui, oui, me tient à c½ur. C'est celui de la voiture balai.

 Pour le déterminer, point besoin de chronomètre. Il suffit de reprendre le classement, et de filer à la fin. 
 Et certains d'entre nous de découvrir alors qu'une réputation macgéénne peut ne pas s'étaler en vert, clair ou foncé, mais également en rouge.

 Nos trois points rouges, nos cancres de la réputation, Kruty, Leopal, et l'ineffable Olivier.w, n'ont rien d'amateurs. Ce sont de véritables professionnels. Rendez-vous compte, à eux trois, ils totalisent 841 posts, et un déficit cumulé de -50 points de réputation. Cristalliser autant de mécontentement sur aussi peu d'interventions, c'est fort. Nous leur remettons solennellement notre prix de l'incommunicabilité.
 Paix à leur âme.   :rateau:








 Ah, dernière précision. Le sus-nommé Olivier.w n'est pas le double maléfique de notre WebO international, comme certains l'ont cru. Mais notre WebO international est l'inspirateur talentueux de cette remise de prix.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Novembre 2004)

Oah ! Trop la classe !


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous chicayez pour avoir les faveurs de Modern ??
> Une drole d'idée, quand même ! :rateau:  : :love:



  
Modern, une fille ? Ca reste à prouver !  



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> te toute façon toi tu est trop vieux  :rateau:



Je vois que la roue tourne et que Rez' vient de choper la queue du Mackipilami ! Chacun son tour !
:love:

Ceci étant, méfies toi fiston (_méfies toi fiston : c'est cool ca_) : a force de passer ton énergie à balancer les vieux, tu pourais un jour te retrouver dans leurs rangs avant d'avoir été jeune !


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

J'etais sur que Leopal serait dans ce classement (oui bon je l'ai un peu aidé  , mais j'y peux rien c'est physique)  :love:

Allez un petit "va chier" a la santé de Leopal.
D'ailleurs il repasse de tps en tps voir si il a bien pas d'amis sur macgé, ce qui semble se verifier a chaque fois


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier d'en rajouter un peu pour les vieux  (ils ont les os poreux :rateau: )



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai "d'autres" spécialitées    :rose:  :love:



Lesquelles ?!


----------



## monoeil (19 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Et certains d'entre nous de découvrir alors qu'une réputation macgéénne peut ne pas s'étaler en vert, clair ou foncé, mais également en rouge.
> ...


Merdouille, là encore, j'ai perdu 
Un classement des "tout à fait moyens", ça peut se faire?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, faut pas rester la   :rateau:



 Tu sais très bien qu'il ne reste jamais bien longtemps au même endroit, Le Maître des Floodorori


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

nan pas possible monoeil, t'es trop moyen la aussi


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesquelles ?!


 Ben...






 le torx, quoi !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

Le mackie interactif : "[met ici ton pseudo], tu sors"


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2004)

Ca n'arrête donc jamais ? Si vous n'arrêtez pas de faire du bruit, je préviens le propriétaire ! 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le mackie interactif : "teo, tu sors"


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesquelles ?!



ça ve voit que tu ne me connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ve voit que tu ne me connais pas




je vois que entre le pere et le fils il y a pas trop de comunication !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois que entre le pere et le fils il y a pas trop de comunication !!!



Télépathique mais sous lignes à hautes tensions, ça perturbe sûrement le flux des pensées


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2004)

mackie...pensées.... voila des mots qui ne se marient pas très bien


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mackie...pensées.... voila des mots qui ne se marient pas très bien



fait gaffe bass  on va finir par remplacer la dinde de noel par du troll


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe bass  on va finir par remplacer la dinde de noel par du troll



ça se farcit aux marrons le Troll? :mouais:  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ça se farcit aux marrons le Troll? :mouais:  :affraid:  :mouais:



tu pensais aussi a autre chose ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu pensais aussi a autre chose ?



euh... j'ai peur d'avoir peur d'imaginer ce que tu penses... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'ai peur d'avoir peur d'imaginer ce que tu penses... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



on ce fait un p'tit pogo chez toi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ce fait un p'tit pogo chez toi ?



Sur le principe, je suis OK pour un pogo, mais chez moi, c'est non.


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sur le principe, je suis OK pour un pogo, mais chez moi, c'est non.



t'en fait pas, c'est macgé qui paie


----------



## tedy (19 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir...
*


on boule ou maintenant????


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir...
> *
> 
> 
> on boule ou maintenant????



sûrement pas ici  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

:modo: :modo: Dites donc les deux, là... pouvez pas aller faire vos cochonneries ailleurs, non ? Y'a des enfants qui regardent !!!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> on boule ou maintenant????





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> sûrement pas ici  :rateau:


Ah, c'est pour çà alors que mon compteur ne monte plus


----------



## MrStone (19 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sûrement pas ici  :rateau:


Dans la Mackiemobile, peut-être ?
:love:


----------



## Franswa (19 Novembre 2004)

Je crois qu'il reste tout le forum pour pouvoir boulez...


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2004)

Ben, essaie déjà sur moi pour voir


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il reste tout le forum pour pouvoir boulez...




tu veux vraiement être en fin de classement ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiement être en fin de classement ?



Je crois plutôt qu'il a envie de changer de forums.


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

moi pas comprendre la réponse... mais bon pourquoi pas être dernier  et être banni !!! C'est vous qui voyez, y en a qu'on essayez, ils ont eu des problèmes :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ... y en a qu'on essayez, ils ont eu des problèmes :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


 ... c'était pour rire  une référence humouristique, c'est pas la peine de bouler rouge pour si peu sauf si ça te fait rire :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ... c'était pour rire  une référence humouristique, c'est pas la peine de bouler rouge pour si peu sauf si ça te fait rire :love:



J'aime bien bouler rouge de temps en temps.  

Tu auras droit à une verte une autre fois.


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

Youpi !!!!! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mais bon pourquoi pas être dernier



Tu ne te rends pas compte de ce que tu dis là... tu ne connais pas les 3 derniers, sinon tu ne prendrais pas çà à la légère  

A moins que tu ne veuille plus que des coud'boules rouges  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Franswa (20 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne te rends pas compte de ce que tu dis là... tu ne connais pas les 3 derniers, sinon tu ne prendrais pas çà à la légère
> 
> A moins que tu ne veuille plus que des coud'boules rouges  :rateau: :hosto:


 :rose: excusez moi des conneries que je dis par moment :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> :rose: excusez moi des conneries que je dis par moment :love:



T'es pas le premier, tu ne seras pas le dernier à en dire ici... :mouais:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas le premier, tu ne seras pas le dernier à en dire ici... :mouais:



J'aime les gens qui sont capables de se faire une autocritique, comme toi Fabien    :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les gens qui sont capables de se faire une autocritique, comme toi Fabien    :bebe:  :bebe:



J'aime les gens qui comme toi, du haut de leur piédestal imaginaire, se permettent de juger les autres, Cecil   :mouais:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les gens qui comme toi, du haut de leur piédestal imaginaire, se permettent de juger les autres, Cecil   :mouais:



Bien, soit t'es pas concient de ce qque tu écrit, soit tu veux paraitre humble (lol) mais ta phrase te donne bien ta place à côté de moi sur le piedestal 

Aller recommence encore une fois, j'adore, tu te rétames à chaque fois mouahahahahaha :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

hum... hum... pourquoi ça balance dur sur ce thread ???


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Parceque FabienR est facilement aigri sur de l'inutile (des bouts de phrases qui n'on que le kilo octet comme valeur valable) et qu'il est toujours comme ça


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Parceque FabienR est facilement aigri sur de l'inutile (des bouts de phrases qui n'on que le kilo octet comme valeur valable) et qu'il est toujours comme ça


 d'accord


----------



## teo (21 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas... "ça sent la fin" ?

comme on dit "ça sent la neige"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Parceque FabienR est facilement aigri sur de l'inutile (des bouts de phrases qui n'on que le kilo octet comme valeur valable) et qu'il est toujours comme ça



  
C'est mal me connaître...


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas... "ça sent la fin" ?
> 
> comme on dit "ça sent la neige"...


 moi aussi j'ai cette certaine sensation...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Novembre 2004)

Ici ça sent la poire :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça sent la poire :love:



ah? intéressant   
Une chtite prune c'est pas mal aussi...


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

gaffe aux patates


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

oh fachte, je l'avais loupé celui là


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2005)

je sens qu'il va repartir en beauté si on n'y prend garde !  On y parlait de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'il va repartir en beauté si on n'y prend garde !  On y parlait de quoi ?





je sais plus, un volontaire pour un petit resumé ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Avril 2005)

Euh si je me souviens bien, :rateau:

ça remonte à l'époque où la course aux points disco a du se terminer...  pas trop sûre non plus mais il me semble en tout cas :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> gaffe aux patates


 c'est moi qui ai posté ça ??? :mouais: m'en souviens vraiment pas


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus, un volontaire pour un petit resumé ?



:casse: :casse: ... ad lib


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Avril 2005)

:rateau: J'ai relu tout ça (oui, c'est les vacances et j'ai rien à foutre, à par mes devoir ) , je me suis bien marré, cela m'a surtout réconforté dans l'idée que certain mambres de ce forums sont completement givré !!! 

Bon, le voila votre résumé :
Le jeux des coup'de boul et fini : Rezba annonce les vainqueurs
. Puis certains d'entre vous parle de poster de façon normal, d'autre ne comprenne pas ce que ça veut dire (et on verra que ça ne marchera pas).
comme d'habitude, le sujet tien à peu près 3/4 pages (et encore, ça doit être un recore) mais le thread se termine à la page 12 (la, c'est médiocre).
Ensuite, vous discutez de tout, rezba refait ardisson, etc... etc...

Quelque citations :





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> "j'peux avoir une autre biere" ou bien "touche ton cul, sent ton doigt"





			
				Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous chicayez pour avoir les faveurs de Modern ??
> Une drole d'idée, quand même !





			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> Quel père ? tel fils





			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> il est temps que j'arrive remttre un peu d'ordre et de sagesse ici





			
				Modern__thing a dit:
			
		

> ce thread commence a partir en c...





			
				SM a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le mackie interactif : "[met ici ton pseudo], tu sors"


C'est marrant les citaions sorties de contexte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: J'ai relu tout ça (oui, c'est les vacances et j'ai rien à foutre, à par mes devoir ) , je me suis bien marré, cela m'a surtout réconforté dans l'idée que certain mambres de ce forums sont completement givré !!!
> 
> Bon, le voila votre résumé :
> Le jeux des coup'de boul et fini : Rezba annonce les vainqueurs
> ...



Logique, imparable, habituel  Un détail cependant, Rezba en Ardisson là tu exagères


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2005)

Rezba, ton post fout le camp ! ! !    

Non non, je ne dirais pas "encore un"  .

Je l'ai dit ? Ah ? Bon, je sens que ça a être ma fête ! Pitié ! Non, pas le .... arggghh...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)




----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2005)

Ah lala lala. Comme disait le grand P.D.*:

"Bonjour ma colère, salut ma hargne, et mon courroux... coucou !"




*cet homme dont la dernière demeure est si belle.



​


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Hum, çà sent le sapin pour ce fil


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah lala lala. Comme disait le grand P.D.*:
> 
> "Bonjour ma colère, salut ma hargne, et mon courroux... coucou !"
> 
> ...





comme j'aime à dire... on est jamais trop aidé...


----------

